# How Do I Remove Months Of Tyre Dressing?



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Car shampoo and a firm brush or scourer won't cut it for me.

Perhaps Alcohol Rub, Engine Degreaser, Dish Soap ect?

Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

neat tfr left to soak and a brillo pad?


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Is TFR, and other degreases, a good idea? Tyres have oils within them for longevity.

Would this also work as good as a TFR?
https://www.astonishcleaners.co.uk/the-astonish-range/product-category/car-care-engine-degreaser/

Thank you.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

APC via a foaming nozzle then scrub tyers with dedicated tyer brush, works a treat. :detailer:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

If you don't have a foaming nozzle like me then get a dedicated tyre cleaner that is made specifically for tyres and performs better than APC. I use Adams Tyre and Rubber Cleaner with their tyre brush. It removes all crud and left over tyre dressing.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Wet the tyre then add fairy liquid to a nail brush and scrub away, rinse well afterwards


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Britemax Grime Out.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> Britemax Grime Out.


Good shout, I use this in Spring Summer but stick with the Adams in winter as it does perform better but this is probably the best all round APC with great smell. :thumb:


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

A good degreaser like surfex hd cut 4:1 or neat tfr if you dont have any.
scrubbed with a brush and rinsed well.
the tfr wont do any damage to the tyres if you rinse it all off.
might need two hits to get it all off , .. as they say , rinse and repeat

Good luck
M


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

What dressing you been using, I find just driving around for a few days in winter is enough to get rid of it all -& I want it to stay on!! :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As above, any decent APC at the correct dilution (or even neat) worked in with a stiff brush will do the trick. Do this process until the foam from the scrubbing is clear which confirms the tyres are spotless. 

I use BH Surfex diluted 1:4 with water and an Atlasta chemical resistant brush, best combination going imo.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyre and rubber cleaner
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner its what i use and it works very well with the adams tyre brush https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Grime out job done


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bilt hamber surfex will do the job no problem

Edit : using something like a shoe polishing brush (or the dedicated tuff shine brush) to scrub all the gunk off, just done mine the other day and the suds were brown, definetly took a couple of applications!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Wheel cleaner and thorough brush should do it. 

Or to definitely get it off use a solvent based tar remover such as Intensive Tar Remover or Tar & Adhesive Remover. That will remove the silicone's.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> adams tyre and rubber cleaner
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner its what i use and it works very well with the adams tyre brush https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush


Yes I suggested this in post 5 but everyone else has steamrollered in with an APC to do job rather than a quality cleaner meant just for tyres. :wall:

I had a wall plastered the other week and got a plasterer in but could have got an odd job man in whom is a Jack of all trades but a wanted a 5 star job done and paid the extra :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes I suggested this in post 5 but everyone else has steamrollered in with an APC to do job rather than a quality cleaner meant just for tyres. :wall:
> 
> I had a wall plastered the other week and got a plasterer in but could have got an odd job man in whom is a Jack of all trades but a wanted a 5 star job done and paid the extra :thumb:


I kind of get your point, but many have had great success with using APCs that are a fraction of the price of Adams . £12.99 for 500ml vs 5 litres of surfex for less than £20 which can be diluted 1 to 4, so about 62p for 500ml. So is Adams at twenty times the price of surfex the best option? Depends on what you want.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> I kind of get your point, but many have had great success with using APCs that are a fraction of the price of Adams . £12.99 for 500ml vs 5 litres of surfex for less than £20 which can be diluted 1 to 4, so about 62p for 500ml. So is Adams at twenty times the price of surfex the best option? Depends on what you want.


Yes I get what you are saying but all I am saying is this will do best job but if he had asked for best value product then I would not have piped up with my answer.
I have Grimeout APC as well and I really rate it but does not work as well as the Adams although is very close to it.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes I get what you are saying but all I am saying is this will do best job but if he had asked for best value product then I would not have piped up with my answer.
> I have Grimeout APC as well and I really rate it but does not work as well as the Adams although is very close to it.


OP needs to choose, given everyone's input. We do not know if he was looking for the best, irrespective of cost or something a little cheaper. For me, I would not want to spend twenty times as much for something marginally better than surfex. Horses for courses, and like the perennial wax debates, is the wax at £200 a pot twenty times better than a tin of collinite? Like most detailing products, diminishing returns set in, and personally I would rather spend the extra on something to give the paint a bit more bling, over marginally cleaner tyres (which will have a dressing applied) :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

BradleyW said:


> Car shampoo and a firm brush or scourer won't cut it for me.
> 
> Perhaps Alcohol Rub, Engine Degreaser, Dish Soap ect?
> 
> ...


So what you looking for then buddy?

A dedicated tyre cleaner guaranteed to give you the best job or an APC that works out value for money?

Not mind readers on here :lol:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Bazza85 said:


> What dressing you been using, I find just driving around for a few days in winter is enough to get rid of it all -& I want it to stay on!! :lol:


as above

id question if you'll have tyre dressing on after months if your cars a daily?

im lucky to get 500 miles/a month out of any dressing ive used


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I'm looking for a cheap and effective solution ultimately.
The reason why my tyres are pretty much jet black after all this time is because I've been using Turtle Wax Perfect Finish Weatherguard, Sonus Tyre and Bumper Gel and Autobright Restore2Black Dye. Tyre dressings topped up 2 times a week over a month using a mix of all 3 products. It's formed a very highly durable finish that won't budge any time soon.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

BradleyW said:


> I'm looking for a cheap and effective solution ultimately.
> The reason why my tyres are pretty much jet black after all this time is because I've been using Turtle Wax Perfect Finish Weatherguard, Sonus Tyre and Bumper Gel and Autobright Restore2Black Dye. Tyre dressings topped up 2 times a week over a month using a mix of all 3 products. It's formed a very highly durable finish that won't budge any time soon.


Ahh you want a cheapo fix, well go for FatDazzas suggestion of Surfex.
Let us know how it got on removing all your build up of tyre dressings.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've used both and there is absolutely no difference in performance between both the adams and the surfex when used neat. At least that was the conclusion I came too. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Neat fairy liquid and a brush.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Well, I decided to try fairy liquid and a sponge based scourer. I had the time so I thought hey might as well give it a go. 

Cleaned the tyres, alloys and wheel arches. It didn't remove all the dressing but it's certainly done a good job cleaning the tyre walls, making them look rather good indeed. 

I was given some TFR free with a recent purchase so I'll keep it as a back up.

Thank you.


----------



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

brooklandsracer said:


> If you don't have a foaming nozzle like me then get a dedicated tyre cleaner that is made specifically for tyres and performs better than APC. I use Adams Tyre and Rubber Cleaner with their tyre brush. It removes all crud and left over tyre dressing.


Adams Tire and rubber cleaner is the best I've used in a while, limited to were you can get it though: Thumb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Elbow grease degreaser available at The Range is the best product I've used on tyres. I previously used G101.The EG is far superior and £1 for a 500ml a bottle.
https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-...leaners/elbow-grease-all-purp-degreaser-500ml


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

s70rjw said:


> Elbow grease degreaser available at The Range is the best product I've used on tyres. I previously used G101.The EG is far superior and £1 for a 500ml a bottle.
> https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-...leaners/elbow-grease-all-purp-degreaser-500ml


Can vouch for this. Does a great job on tyres. Can also be bought in home bargains for a quid too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

s70rjw said:


> Elbow grease degreaser available at The Range is the best product I've used on tyres. I previously used G101.The EG is far superior and £1 for a 500ml a bottle.
> https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-...leaners/elbow-grease-all-purp-degreaser-500ml


I'll pick some up next time, thank you.
Dish soap does a decent job btw.


----------



## ST84 (Nov 24, 2016)

Personally I use an alkaline wheel cleaner, on the Autoglym course they demonstrated by spraying their non-acid wheel cleaner around the tyre and the residue turned brown in seconds as it broke down the old dressing. Then I’ll rinse, re apply and scrub with a tuf shine tyre brush. Tried a few APCs (megs, g101, etc) but even at strong concentration they don’t seem to clean a tyre like a strong wheel cleaner. That’s just what I do though.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Whatever product you choose, try 2 passes, ie. Spray scrub rinse then rub dry with a microfibre and repeat.


----------



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

Been wondering which product was best for this. Thanks for the info. I'm on it today.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=891

Beat product I've used for cleaning tyres and removing old product

Great price and forum discount too

Foams up and bleeds out the old product
A brush round and rinse and your tyres are back to their natural state


----------

